# Magnesium Glycinate for anxiety



## rushfan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum and have been dealing with anxiety be it social,panic disorder,GAD and have just started taking Magnesium Glycinate and was wondering if people could share their experiences with this mineral. I have been on it for 3 days now taking 400mg a day. It really has had a calming effect on me but at the same time it has a energizing effect at the same time. The problem is that I have not had a good night's sleep since I have been taking it. I don't want to give up on the Magnesium but if the sleepless nights continue I may have to stop taking it. Hoping someone out there knows what I can do to sleep well while taking this supplement. Funny to hear all the people that sllep like a log while taking this supplement. During the day I feel really good although the first time I took it it relaxed me so much it gave me a small anxiety episode!lol. I hate having to take anything be it supplements or meds but I feel that Magnesium has so many positive things going for it health wise that I want to really give it a chance.


----------



## swen (Mar 23, 2013)

I take magnesium citrate and don't have any sleep problems at all. But, that doesn't mean you still wouldn't have sleep problems if you changed to citrate. Before buying the citrate I read 100+ user reviews for the product on amazon.com. I think for most people it helped them sleep but for a few others it hurt. It seems to have different affects for different people. Maybe if you took it first thing in the morning it wouldn't hurt your sleep?


----------



## rushfan (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply...I'm hoping this whole insomnia thong will pass in a few more days...if it doesn't I would be open to try the citrate form for sure. It is interesting how magnesium or any other supplement can effect people differently. I have been taking the 400mg dosage in two parts, one 200mg dose at 7:00 am and the second dose at around 3:00 pm and still getting the insomnia. AllI know is that magnesium isis really helping mr and I'm determined to stick with it. This was the first time a vitamin or mineral has actually had a marked positive effect on my anxiety!:boogie


----------

